# Say it in three words....



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Let's do this


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Let's go home!


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

I am thinking


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Come back here


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

hat in hand


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Don't be late


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

Have i ever


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

LOL


Yes you have


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

you were checking?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

That, I was


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

Chris needs watching


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Today's the day


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

get over it


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Why me lord


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

sure, blame her


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Lean on me


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Fall on floor


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

You're the one


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

I saw that


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

This is silly


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

or is it?.......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

I love this


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

today for sure


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

I'd suggest a two-word game also....but I know what the first two words would be


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Oh yeah! What's that?


Say my name


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Not tonight honey


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

But come on!


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

too far away................


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Not close enough


----------



## bud16415 (May 2, 2016)

Suck a lemon


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

sour puss face


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

way to easy


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Yo, bite me


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

fighten words eh


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

I love you


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

suck up too


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Hold on there


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

why should I


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

You want to


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

there you go


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Time will tell


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

get it done


----------



## slownsteady (May 3, 2016)

too many options


----------



## nealtw (May 3, 2016)

odd man out


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

old man in................


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Two feet in


----------



## havasu (May 4, 2016)

left foot out


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

not so fast


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Take it easy


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

try to relax


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Take a nap.


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

sleep on it...


----------



## frodo (May 4, 2016)

fluff the pillow


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

set the alarm


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Sleep it off


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

try again tomorrow


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

Not so much


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

tomorrow never comes


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 4, 2016)

Yes it does


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

I am sick!


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2016)

bad deer meat


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

No a cold......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 4, 2016)

Feel better soon


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

Say my name


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

one crazy lady


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

There you go


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

that's your name?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

My name is


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

intermediate cloudy periods


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

Don't stop now


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

High blood pressure


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

Long night ahead


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

Bed time ahead


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

three dog Knight


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

Sleepless in wonderland


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

Sleepy in California


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

Maybe tomorrow night


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

or later tonight


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

Or right now


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

not a chance.........


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

How bout now


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

not even later.........


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Never gonna sleep


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Light my fire


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

got a match...


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

LOL


Home at last


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

You don't like?


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

some people do


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

How does one


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

do it anyway


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

I totally agree


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

get to work


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Whenever you're ready


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

not very often


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Sorry about that


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

Life is great


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Amen to that


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

I want one


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

I need one


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

well take one


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

You go first


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

I got mine..


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

You mind sharing


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

this one's mine


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

That just sucks


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

I do not..........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

LOL


No, not you


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

up the hill.........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Over the hill


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Down the hill


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

Jack fell down


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Jill went down


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Good times had


----------



## nealtw (May 10, 2016)

her name is


----------



## glock26USMC (May 11, 2016)

Something we thought


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

better think again


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Look before crossing


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2016)

That bridge again.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Mickey loves Minnie


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

Donald is goofy......


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Boy shorts rock


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

to much info


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Not enough action


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

watch out for


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Here's your sign


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

children at play.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Gone like that


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

at the beach.....


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Girl gone bad


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

anyone we know


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Getting to know


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

one wild one


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

My quiet moments


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

I doubt that


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Live it up


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2016)

throw a party


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Don't be late


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2016)

I'm never late


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Woot woot


Woot


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2016)

not so fast.........


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Me slow down


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2016)

pick your speed


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

I am tired!


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

grab another gear !!!!!


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

apply jake brake


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLYvUBvsFKg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLYvUBvsFKg[/ame]


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

I need nap


----------



## nealtw (May 13, 2016)

back to work


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 13, 2016)

What a day


----------



## glock26USMC (May 14, 2016)

For peace of


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2016)

Finally got sleep.


----------



## frodo (May 14, 2016)

I get wired when to tired


----------



## frodo (May 14, 2016)

hang in their Chris,  mail man is going to be coming to your house sooner or later
Gotta wait till payday.     your stuff is killing me, I done lost money already,  doing this out of friendship not profit
wth was I thinking ????

heavy *** k copper. I like DWV better..except when selling scrap LOL   LOL

I have a parrot plan for you


polly wanna crack ?


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2016)

Heavy copper last longer


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 14, 2016)

I hate this


----------



## glock26USMC (May 14, 2016)

Not more then


----------



## slownsteady (May 14, 2016)

let it die


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 14, 2016)

Talk to me


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2016)

Make kids sleep


----------



## nealtw (May 15, 2016)

Frodo has friends?????????


----------



## frodo (May 16, 2016)

yep,  some of the best.


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2016)

three words eh!


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 16, 2016)

Here kitty kitty


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 17, 2016)

Go away rain


----------



## nealtw (May 17, 2016)

singing in the


----------



## glock26USMC (May 17, 2016)

Rain with one


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2016)

still no rain...........


----------



## frodo (May 18, 2016)

we have plenty


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2016)

send some up


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2016)

I need some


----------



## glock26USMC (May 18, 2016)

You can keep


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2016)

Now it rains.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2016)

Gambling hates me.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 20, 2016)

Listen to me


----------



## nealtw (May 20, 2016)

he's all ears


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 20, 2016)

Is he really


----------



## nealtw (May 20, 2016)

sure he is..............


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 20, 2016)

That is amazing


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2016)

really huge ones


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

Only a handful.


----------



## frodo (May 24, 2016)

what what what ???


----------



## nealtw (May 26, 2016)

can't say much


----------



## bud16415 (May 27, 2016)

I'm all ears


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2016)

you listen here


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 28, 2016)

Are you happy


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2016)

we missed you.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

Almost got stuck...

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1464572472.068807.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2016)

Almost doesn't count, get back out there and break something. Can't upgrade til the failure occurs...


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

There is not much more to upgrade. Not much harder wheeling anywhere else than here.

I'm sure I can break something. I'll keep trying. Thinking I need bigger tires. 37" are looking a little small.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2016)

Time for 42's and Rockwells.    &#128526;


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2016)

time to retire;


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Time for 42's and Rockwells.    &#128526;




That would be nice but just upgraded the camper to an rv. Let me save for a few years.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1464580722.583394.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 30, 2016)

nealtw said:


> time to retire;



I'm about ready.....


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2016)

it's about time


----------



## h60mloggie (May 31, 2016)

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2016)

here we go..............


----------



## h60mloggie (May 31, 2016)

Where we going?


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2016)

anywhere you want


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (Jun 2, 2016)

Can I go....,,


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2016)

go a head............


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

Hate being sick


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2016)

^ I got you!...


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm going shooting!


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

Going to work.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2016)

get it done..........


----------



## frodo (Jun 3, 2016)

havasu said:


> I'm going shooting!



I'm going with


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2016)

going to doctors.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2016)

take a pill......


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2016)

Shooting just ended


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2016)

safe at home..


----------



## frodo (Jun 3, 2016)

wad up, Fool?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay, what's next.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2016)

Lost in space.....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2016)

shiny toy guns
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0JB2JDxU_0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2016)

Betty Davis Eyes


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pJj0e3thbkU[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2016)

and so on..........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2016)

All Summer Long


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2016)

how many more


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2016)

enough is enough


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2016)

Help me please?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 11, 2016)

Lend a hand


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

there's the door


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2016)

please don't whine


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

who really cares


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2016)

I sure don't.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

maybe you should


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2016)

it doesn't matter


----------



## nealtw (Jun 13, 2016)

there's the problem


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

consider the source


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

there you go


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

Then it's done?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

don't go alone


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

I never do


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

good to know


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

Call for backup


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

need a leader


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

you talking fishing?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

set the hook


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

what about bait?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

dam early birds


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

damn late sleepers


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

bait and switch


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

switch hitter, huh?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

up is on..............


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

not my way


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

on your way

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orKbkEgCwkY[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

Get on it.....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

Get it on.....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

sure, why not


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

Because I can


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

get her done.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't make excuses.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

you don't say


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

no body listens....


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

well, not you


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

What'd you say?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

are you deaf


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

no, just old


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

past his prime


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

share the love


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

you married her..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2016)

Now that's funny.....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

time to laugh...........


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

I got gas.....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

don't poop yourself


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

ahhh, much better


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

need a chair..........


----------



## havasu (Jun 14, 2016)

You're too funny


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2016)

a crappy joke??


----------

